# Tim, ney diagnosed 121 sugar count.



## Tim1 (Feb 17, 2021)

Hi, thank you for the opportunity to join. Bloods gave me a sugar count of 121. I am determined to reduce it! Gave up alcohol 4 years ago so adding sugar and high gi food to the list. Missing the gym in lock down so doing lots of walking. Weight stabilised after nearly stone and a half fall. I sense a lot of porridge in my future.


----------



## Inka (Feb 17, 2021)

Welcome @Tim1  

121 will be your HbA1C and yes, that’s high but others have had similarly high ones and improved them. Are you on any medication for your diabetes?


----------



## SueEK (Feb 17, 2021)

Hi @Tim1 and welcome to the forum.  That is quite a high reading, I'm assuming that is your HbA1c result.  As it is that high perhaps if might not be a good idea to go too mad to begin with as your body will need some adjusting as your bg (blood glucose) falls.  A lot of us on here reduce our carbs, as that turns to sugar in the body.  However I would advise that you do this gradually, perhaps have 2 potatoes instead of 4 etc just until your levels get a bit lower.  I am certainly no expert but my level was 90 on diagnosis and I'm now down in the 40's, certainly not as good as some others but I'm ok with that.  Exercise is always good and there is a great recipe section on the forum as well to give you some ideas. Others will be along to give their advice/opinions but please ask any questions at all, we have all been where you are now so absolutely no question is deemed 'daft'.


----------



## Ditto (Feb 17, 2021)

Hello and welcome to the forum @Tim1  

You made me laugh re the porridge. You should be so lucky! I can't have it, shoots my bg thru the roof. YMMV


----------



## Tim1 (Feb 17, 2021)

Ditto said:


> Hello and welcome to the forum @Tim1
> 
> You made me laugh re the porridge. You should be so lucky! I can't have it, shoots my bg thru the roof. YMMV


I feel my diet will mainly be brown in future. Shades of beige. Very much early days. Doing lots of reading, hairy bikers cook book offers some hope of variety.


----------



## Ditto (Feb 17, 2021)

I could send you some books, probably got them all! Let me know if you want any in particular. What about Breakfast Is A Dangerous Meal? I'm fed-up of it hanging about the porch waiting to take it to Wilko book stall. Books everywhere!

I like the Hairy Bikers, one of them is type 2 isn't he?

edit/
I googled, I didn't know they did a book, I'll have to get that from the library then.


----------



## Tim1 (Feb 17, 2021)

SueEK said:


> Hi @Tim1 and welcome to the forum.  That is quite a high reading, I'm assuming that is your HbA1c result.  As it is that high perhaps if might not be a good idea to go too mad to begin with as your body will need some adjusting as your bg (blood glucose) falls.  A lot of us on here reduce our carbs, as that turns to sugar in the body.  However I would advise that you do this gradually, perhaps have 2 potatoes instead of 4 etc just until your levels get a bit lower.  I am certainly no expert but my level was 90 on diagnosis and I'm now down in the 40's, certainly not as good as some others but I'm ok with that.  Exercise is always good and there is a great recipe section on the forum as well to give you some ideas. Others will be along to give their advice/opinions but please ask any questions at all, we have all been where you are now so absolutely no question is deemed 'daft'.


Many thanks for the advice, at present I am a steep learning curve. Breakfast is a bit new to me I have done white coffee sugar and run for 30 years. So porridge nuts and a slice of very brown bread with dijon mustard and ham! My weight dropped due to ketosis by a couple of stone. I am no longer drinking 4 or 5 litres of fluids a day. The mistake i made was drinking fruit juice. I now know how much sugar that involved. So sticking to tea. 
Any advice gratefully received.
Tim


----------



## Leadinglights (Feb 17, 2021)

Tim1 said:


> I feel my diet will mainly be brown in future. Shades of beige. Very much early days. Doing lots of reading, hairy bikers cook book offers some hope of variety.


There are plenty of coloured things you can have, broccilli, peppers of all colours, courgettes, aubergine, tomatoes and carrots in moderation, red cabbage as well as eggs, fish, meat and cheese.
Another good book for recipes is The diabetes weight loss cookbook by Katie and Giancarlo Caldesi  and the Keto kitchen. I bought Tom Kerrigde's Dopamine Diet but find a lot of the recipes seem quite high carb for my chosen carbs per day regime (60g per day), but may suit some.


----------



## Leadinglights (Feb 17, 2021)

Ditto said:


> I could send you some books, probably got them all! Let me know if you want any in particular. What about Breakfast Is A Dangerous Meal? I'm fed-up of it hanging about the porch waiting to take it to Wilko book stall. Books everywhere!
> 
> I like the Hairy Bikers, one of them is type 2 isn't he?
> 
> ...


Anthony Worrell Thompson also did a book as he was type 2, GI Diet


----------



## Tim1 (Feb 17, 2021)

Leadinglights said:


> There are plenty of coloured things you can have, broccilli, peppers of all colours, courgettes, aubergine, tomatoes and carrots in moderation, red cabbage as well as eggs, fish, meat and cheese.
> Another good book for recipes is The diabetes weight loss cookbook by Katie and Giancarlo Caldesi  and the Keto kitchen. I bought Tom Kerrigde's Dopamine Diet but find a lot of the recipes seem quite high carb for my chosen carbs per day regime (60g per day), but may suit some.


Thank you I will order the diabeties weight loss book. I would like to drop more weight but I need to get the new normal diet right first.


----------



## Tim1 (Feb 17, 2021)

Anitram said:


> Hi, Tim - a welcome from me, too. I was almost as high as you when diagnosed but had managed to get down to below pre-diabetic level after 5 months through a combination of diet, exercise and shedding a couple of stone. As others have said, a slow and steady decline is better for you than nose-diving your levels. Good to have you aboard, and please keep us posted on your progress.
> 
> Martin


Thanks Martin that is very encouraging.  My plan so far is diet and exercise.  I will take the drugs but hope to be free of them at some point in the future. Next bloods are a month away so early days but relieved in some way, the diagnosis makes sense of the symptoms so I know what the issue is.


----------



## Tim1 (Feb 17, 2021)

Leadinglights said:


> Anthony Worrell Thompson also did a book as he was type 2, GI Diet


Many thanks for the generous offer. I have been researching breakfast having never really eaten it other than sweet white coffee! So I am going for porridge, 1 slice of very brown toast with mustard and ham plus the traditional handful of nuts.


----------



## trophywench (Feb 18, 2021)

What actual drugs are you taking though?  
Some of them encourage the pancreas to kick out more insulin so if you reduce carbohydrate consumption too much, your blood glucose could drop into 'hypo' territory pdq which isn't recommended nor is it pleasant.  Just tell us!


----------



## Lucyr (Feb 18, 2021)

Drummer said:


> Sorry Tim, but you have got the wrong end of the stick - No to the porridge, it is grain and high carb, no to the bread it is grain and high carb.
> You can have the ham, and eggs too, you can have a stir fry of mushrooms, sweet pepper, courgette, tomato, a little onion - anything low carb is fine. I have coffee with cream.
> You do need to have a gradual reduction in your blood glucose levels, as your Hba1c indicates high levels so getting a meter that is cheap to use and testing after meals would be a good ploy.


@Drummer please don’t advise people they can’t have certain foods such as porridge or bread. With a hba1c of 121, and no knowledge of what medication the poster is taking, a sudden switch to cut out certain foods completely can cause retinopathy, or hypos if taking medication.

To Tim, it is best to make small changes to bring your blood sugar down slowly as suddenly improving it all at once can damage your eyes. So switching to things like porridge and whole meal bread and reducing portion sizes sounds a good first step.


----------



## Kaylz (Feb 18, 2021)

Lucyr said:


> can cause retinopathy


and diabetic macular oedema xx


----------



## Tim1 (Feb 18, 2021)

Lucyr said:


> @Drummer please don’t advise people they can’t have certain foods such as porridge or bread. With a hba1c of 121, and no knowledge of what medication the poster is taking, a sudden switch to cut out certain foods completely can cause retinopathy, or hypos if taking medication.
> 
> To Tim, it is best to make small changes to bring your blood sugar down slowly as suddenly improving it all at once can damage your eyes. So switching to things like porridge and whole meal bread and reducing portion sizes sounds a good first step.


Thank you this is more complex and confusing than I first thought. Looking at my issues not eating breakfast was an issue. I went for porridge and a slice of bread due to the low gi ratings. Sugar is out as are my personal weakness biscuits. Other meals are hairy bikers diabeties book and low blood sugar diet. My symptoms such as drinking vast amounts have rapidly decreased and ketosis has stopped. So i think even in the last week i have had an impact. My next bloods are in 3 weeks so i will know one way or the other then, and adjust accordingly.
Thanks for the advice.
Tim.


----------



## Tim1 (Feb 18, 2021)

Lucyr said:


> @Drummer please don’t advise people they can’t have certain foods such as porridge or bread. With a hba1c of 121, and no knowledge of what medication the poster is taking, a sudden switch to cut out certain foods completely can cause retinopathy, or hypos if taking medication.
> 
> To Tim, it is best to make small changes to bring your blood sugar down slowly as suddenly improving it all at once can damage your eyes. So switching to things like porridge and whole meal bread and reducing portion sizes sounds a good first step.


Thanks for the advice, there is a lot and some seems to contradict. So I will stick with low gi, high protein from a variety of sources including plant and animal and no sugar and tea without chocolate Hobbs.
Tim


----------



## Inka (Feb 18, 2021)

@Tim1 There a number of diets that can potentially help you. It’s a matter of choice and what appeals to you, as well as what you can see yourself sticking to ok. A number of these diets include porridge, and revolve around Low GI.

It sounds like you’ve made a good start


----------



## Tim1 (Feb 18, 2021)

Thanks, bloods will tell and if further change is required so be it. However I can do porridge,  protein and low gi. Trying cauliflower rice tonight.
Tim


----------



## Leadinglights (Feb 18, 2021)

I started with an HbA1C of 50mmol/mol so it never occurred to me that reducing carbs significantly (to 60g per day) immediately would be a problem but in hindsight (no pun intended) perhaps more gradual would have been better as I have some vision issues. Not sure quite what, as yet as I haven't been brave enough to go to the optician but now I have had my 1st Jab I will be more confident to go.
I think maybe the suggestion was not to have the porridge and toast at the same time but one or the other would be Ok as a gradual option.


----------



## Kaylz (Feb 18, 2021)

@Leadinglights vision issues are common when newly diagnosed, your eyes change shape if your levels are coming down and it takes time for them to adjust so blurry vision for instance is a very common problem so don't be overly concerned, people like me are just very unfortunate to develop more serious problems

That wasn't the suggestion by 1 member, it was a complete no go for either but people have to find what suits them so.... 
xx


----------



## Drummer (Feb 18, 2021)

Testing your blood glucose levels will indicate what foods you can deal with. Normally a test just before starting to eat and then another two hours later will indicate how well the meal suited your ability to deal with the amount of carbs it contained. 
You might find that you are able to deal with more carbs at different times of day, as resistance to insulin can change.
I tested high and low GI foods and found no difference in the rise in blood glucose, except for beans, which I seem to be able to digest better than most, so got higher glucose levels than their carb count would suggest.


----------



## grovesy (Feb 18, 2021)

I used the GI principles for a number of years successfully.


----------



## Drummer (Feb 18, 2021)

grovesy said:


> I used the GI principles for a number of years successfully.


I think  that the only way to be absolutely sure that your diet is right for your needs is to check blood glucose after meals and go by what you find.


----------



## grovesy (Feb 18, 2021)

As I said, it was successful for me for a number of years !


----------



## Drummer (Feb 18, 2021)

grovesy said:


> As I said, it was successful for me for a number of years !


Mmm - so no longer?
Was it not as effective as you'd have liked, or just not fitting in with what you found suited you better?


----------



## Josh DUK (Feb 18, 2021)

Drummer said:


> Mmm - so no longer?
> Was it not as effective as you'd have liked, or just not fitting in with what you found suited you better?





grovesy said:


> As I said, it was successful for me for a number of years !


Hello,

Could we please be respectful to one another and also support the original poster regarding their questions. we want the forum to be a welcoming place.


----------



## rebrascora (Feb 18, 2021)

The problem with the GI index is that it is an average of how different foods release their glucose and as with everything biological, there is variation, so there are some people who will find that low GI works really well for them because the carbs release their glucose slowly as expected, but there will be a minority who find their digestive systems break even Low GI foods down very quickly. Like @Drummer I find that the glucose from many low GI foods like porridge, wholemeal bread and legumes hit my blood stream quicker and harder than anticipated, so testing can be really helpful if you opt for low GI. 
I think it may also help to understand that 3 teaspoons of sugar is 15g carbs but those carbs will hit your blood stream pretty quickly if they are in a cup of coffee.
A medium slice of wholemeal bread contains 15g carbs but will maybe take another 15-30mins to start hitting the blood stream. If you add a bowl of porridge as well, say 50g dry porridge oats made into porridge, even just with water, that's another 30g carbs going into the system which is a total of 45g carbs when previously it was just a cup of sweet coffee with 15g, so breakfast is now 200% more carbs by switching from a sweet coffee to porridge and a sandwich. Yes it may hit the blood stream slightly slower but it might not be a good strategy for the OP, especially at a time of day when many people are more insulin resistant and therefore BG levels may take longer to come down. 

I therefore do think that testing might be a good strategy for the OP in this situation, to ensure that their choices are helpful to their BG levels rather than detrimental.

I know it is a pretty radical thought but sticking with just a coffee for breakfast and perhaps just having 1.5 or 2 sugars in it instead of 3 might be a significantly better option BG wise than replacing it with porridge and a sandwich...... 
...... Just saying


----------



## ianf0ster (Feb 18, 2021)

Lucyr said:


> @Drummer please don’t advise people they can’t have certain foods such as porridge or bread. With a hba1c of 121, and no knowledge of what medication the poster is taking, a sudden switch to cut out certain foods completely can cause retinopathy, or hypos if taking medication.
> 
> To Tim, it is best to make small changes to bring your blood sugar down slowly as suddenly improving it all at once can damage your eyes. So switching to things like porridge and whole meal bread and reducing portion sizes sounds a good first step.


If you read the posts, th OP says they used to skip breakfast - just coffee before a run.
So introducing Porridge is introducing more carbs and so can't possibly be a good first step !


----------



## travellor (Feb 18, 2021)

Drummer said:


> Mmm - so no longer?
> Was it not as effective as you'd have liked, or just not fitting in with what you found suited you better?



Very successful for me as well.
No longer? 
Well I reversed my diabetes, so, no, I don't need to be as fussy now.
But it was a major step along the way, as many of us have found to our benefit.


ianf0ster said:


> If you read the posts, th OP says they used to skip breakfast - just coffee before a run.
> So introducing Porridge is introducing more carbs and so can't possibly be a good first step !



As was introducing porridge at breakfast, and planning a varied diet throughout the day,
Far less load, if meals are spaced out well.
Again, it was very successful for me, and I do still eat that.

Each to their own


----------



## Inka (Feb 18, 2021)

ianf0ster said:


> If you read the posts, th OP says they used to skip breakfast - just coffee before a run.
> So introducing Porridge is introducing more carbs and so can't possibly be a good first step !



But it might be, mightn’t it, if it’s part of an overall better diet? To say it “can’t possibly” be a good step is assuming too much. Porridge works for some people and GI works for some people. Improving carb choices can help too. It depends on many factors.

They are a number of diabetes diets that include porridge eg the low fat WFPB one.They’re not compulsory and neither is the porridge. However, some people find they work. The good thing is that there are plenty of options and @Tim1 should be aware of all of them and choose what works for them individually. I use “work” there in the broadest of senses.


----------



## trophywench (Feb 18, 2021)

That made me laugh - if porridge had been compulsory I'd have popped me clogs in 1972.  Loathsome stuff that makes me heave!  Yuk.


----------



## Drummer (Feb 18, 2021)

I was never much bothered with breakfast, as I could not face the foods suggested for me.
Metformin forced me to eat lunch and the tablet after I had been out, and I often felt too miserable to eat dinner.
Once I ditched the Metformin I wanted to go out, and I was checking my blood glucose levels regularly - the 12 hour gap between meals meant that I was free to travel, to play sing and even to dance again. 
With a multicolour salad or stirfry to set me up for the day I saw younger people wilt and need to sit down so I knew it was not just working but working very well.


----------



## Drummer (Feb 18, 2021)

This is what I got up to at weekends in normal times


----------



## Kaylz (Feb 18, 2021)

trophywench said:


> That made me laugh - if porridge had been compulsory I'd have popped me clogs in 1972.  Loathsome stuff that makes me heave!  Yuk.


May be that I'm a Scot but I adore the stuff! LOL (so did my dog, and cat when he nicked it!) xx


----------



## Leadinglights (Feb 18, 2021)

Kaylz said:


> Home
> May be that I'm a Scot but I adore the stuff! LOL (so did my dog, and cat when he nicked it!) xx


My cat used to love melon, cucumber, and would kill for sprouts and broccoli and ice cream which is more understandable.


----------



## Kaylz (Feb 19, 2021)

Leadinglights said:


> My cat used to love melon, cucumber, and would kill for sprouts and broccoli and ice cream which is more understandable.


how odd! The cat we have just now will play with sprouts if you drop one but he certainly wouldn't eat it! LOL, one of ours was a right sweet fan, answered the door leaving an iced doughnut on the window sill behind the curtain and then heard licking and he was licking the icing off it! (most would have just had the whole doughnut but not him haha) he somehow got in the kitchen cupboard while we were out and ate 3 big rolo cookies and the dogs bowl of porridge (his sides were absolutely bulging!) once got into my room and tore into a boxed chocolate cake traybake thing that I'd bought for my mums birthday and ate quite a bit of it yet despite that none of it made him unwell! xx


----------



## Inka (Feb 19, 2021)

trophywench said:


> That made me laugh - if porridge had been compulsory I'd have popped me clogs in 1972.  Loathsome stuff that makes me heave!  Yuk.



Oh dear   I think porridge can vary a lot. I was never a particular fan until I had some at a smart hotel (yes, it was _posh_ porridge ). It was quite thick and completely delicious. I think it was the quality of the oats and the way they cooked it. Now I actually hunt porridge out at breakfast buffets.

Blood sugar-wise the oats can make a difference too - ie whole oats are better than the dusty instant porridge.

Not that that would affect your heaving though


----------



## goodybags (Feb 19, 2021)

Hi @Tim1 
welcome tot he forum, a HbA1c of 121 is very high 
you will see many have bought it down to more normal levels

not sure how far over 100 my HbA1c got to, 
but I remember it was high (I’m sure at the end of 2019 it was in the 90’s)
by taking the necessary medication and eating the right foods for you
I’m sure you will get the levels under control and manage the condition.


----------



## Leadinglights (Feb 19, 2021)

Kaylz said:


> how odd! The cat we have just now will play with sprouts if you drop one but he certainly wouldn't eat it! LOL, one of ours was a right sweet fan, answered the door leaving an iced doughnut on the window sill behind the curtain and then heard licking and he was licking the icing off it! (most would have just had the whole doughnut but not him haha) he somehow got in the kitchen cupboard while we were out and ate 3 big rolo cookies and the dogs bowl of porridge (his sides were absolutely bulging!) once got into my room and tore into a boxed chocolate cake traybake thing that I'd bought for my mums birthday and ate quite a bit of it yet despite that none of it made him unwell! xx


Talking about the dog, we had left the wrapped Christmas presents under the tree and went out to pick my daughters up at the station and when we got back the dog was just starting on the second box of liqueur chocs, talk about a silly, chuckley dog. That was before anyone realised that chocolate let alone the alcohol was bad for dogs.


----------



## Kaylz (Feb 19, 2021)

Leadinglights said:


> Talking about the dog, we had left the wrapped Christmas presents under the tree and went out to pick my daughters up at the station and when we got back the dog was just starting on the second box of liqueur chocs, talk about a silly, chuckley dog. That was before anyone realised that chocolate let alone the alcohol was bad for dogs.


We've always known how toxic chocolate is  to dogs so you can imagine our horror to come home and find she'd eaten a bar of toblrone that someone had hidden behind the sofa! That was one of many bet bills! (she didn't eat other things etc but suffered issues with her weight so was there every month for steroid injections etc) xx


----------



## Tim1 (Feb 19, 2021)

trophywench said:


> What actual drugs are you taking though?
> Some of them encourage the pancreas to kick out more insulin so if you reduce carbohydrate consumption too much, your blood glucose could drop into 'hypo' territory pdq which isn't recommended nor is it pleasant.  Just tell us!


Hi I have been prescribed metformin. I believe this acts on cells to allow them to use the insulin produced to respire the glucose from carbohydrates. Since I have reduced the sugar intake I am feeling better, better energy levels, drinking normal amounts if fluids and doing lots of reading about diet! Any advice gratefully received!
Tim


----------



## Tim1 (Feb 19, 2021)

rebrascora said:


> The problem with the GI index is that it is an average of how different foods release their glucose and as with everything biological, there is variation, so there are some people who will find that low GI works really well for them because the carbs release their glucose slowly as expected, but there will be a minority who find their digestive systems break even Low GI foods down very quickly. Like @Drummer I find that the glucose from many low GI foods like porridge, wholemeal bread and legumes hit my blood stream quicker and harder than anticipated, so testing can be really helpful if you opt for low GI.
> I think it may also help to understand that 3 teaspoons of sugar is 15g carbs but those carbs will hit your blood stream pretty quickly if they are in a cup of coffee.
> A medium slice of wholemeal bread contains 15g carbs but will maybe take another 15-30mins to start hitting the blood stream. If you add a bowl of porridge as well, say 50g dry porridge oats made into porridge, even just with water, that's another 30g carbs going into the system which is a total of 45g carbs when previously it was just a cup of sweet coffee with 15g, so breakfast is now 200% more carbs by switching from a sweet coffee to porridge and a sandwich. Yes it may hit the blood stream slightly slower but it might not be a good strategy for the OP, especially at a time of day when many people are more insulin resistant and therefore BG levels may take longer to come down.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the reply and advice. I do not feel that I have a clear view on the carbohydrates.  I have focused on what for me are small portions, no obvious sugar, low gi and generally reduced calorie intake aiming for weight loss to support recovery.
Thanks Tim


----------



## rebrascora (Feb 19, 2021)

Tim1 said:


> Thanks for the reply and advice. I do not feel that I have a clear view on the carbohydrates.  I have focused on what for me are small portions, no obvious sugar, low gi and generally reduced calorie intake aiming for weight loss to support recovery.
> Thanks Tim


That is fair enough. I just wanted you to understand that your change of breakfast routine *might* be detrimental rather than beneficial. I am not advocating that you continue drinking coffee with sugar, but just breaking the situation down into facts and figures to show that eating a "healthy" diet may not always give you the outcome you expect. And if you enjoyed your previous regime of a sweet coffee and run rather than food for breakfast, that could possibly still work for you. 

One of the great things about testing before and after meals to see the effect of the food we ate on our BG levels is that sometimes we find that things we enjoyed but expected to be bad are less of a problem than things we expect to be good, but perhaps don't enjoy so much. We are all different and our bodies will respond individually. Being able to measure the effect and see it in figures can be hugely beneficial both in tailoring your diet to your individual body's responses to food but also motivational.


----------



## grovesy (Feb 19, 2021)

Tim1 said:


> Thanks for the reply and advice. I do not feel that I have a clear view on the carbohydrates.  I have focused on what for me are small portions, no obvious sugar, low gi and generally reduced calorie intake aiming for weight loss to support recovery.
> Thanks Tim


You have to do what works for you. Can maintain.


----------



## trophywench (Feb 19, 2021)

Well exactly - tailor it to what your body needs and can cope with!

I can get over the fact that porridge looks rather like wallpaper paste reasonably well, especially since I've never seen it served in a 2 gallon bucket wherever I've been - but the *taste* - aaarrgghh.  Never!


----------



## Leadinglights (Feb 19, 2021)

trophywench said:


> Well exactly - tailor it to what your body needs and can cope with!
> 
> I can get over the fact that porridge looks rather like wallpaper paste reasonably well, especially since I've never seen it served in a 2 gallon bucket wherever I've been - but the *taste* - aaarrgghh.  Never!


I think there are a number of aspect to food which can affect how palatable it is, for some it is texture, for me I can't bear prawns or Okra because of the texture but others it is the flavour, like you with the porridge.


----------



## Tim1 (Feb 19, 2021)

Leadinglights said:


> There are plenty of coloured things you can have, broccilli, peppers of all colours, courgettes, aubergine, tomatoes and carrots in moderation, red cabbage as well as eggs, fish, meat and cheese.
> Another good book for recipes is The diabetes weight loss cookbook by Katie and Giancarlo Caldesi  and the Keto kitchen. I bought Tom Kerrigde's Dopamine Diet but find a lot of the recipes seem quite high carb for my chosen carbs per day regime (60g per day), but may suit some.


Just got your recommended text. Cauliflower rice....what next.


----------



## Tim1 (Feb 19, 2021)

Leadinglights said:


> I started with an HbA1C of 50mmol/mol so it never occurred to me that reducing carbs significantly (to 60g per day) immediately would be a problem but in hindsight (no pun intended) perhaps more gradual would have been better as I have some vision issues. Not sure quite what, as yet as I haven't been brave enough to go to the optician but now I have had my 1st Jab I will be more confident to go.
> I think maybe the suggestion was not to have the porridge and toast at the same time but one or the other would be Ok as a gradual option.


Just had first jab. Now choosing between porridge and toast!


----------



## Drummer (Feb 19, 2021)

Tim1 said:


> Just got your recommended text. Cauliflower rice....what next.


Well - in my kitchen chopped cauliflower comes just before pouring on the curry.


----------



## travellor (Feb 19, 2021)

Tim1 said:


> Thanks for the reply and advice. I do not feel that I have a clear view on the carbohydrates.  I have focused on what for me are small portions, no obvious sugar, low gi and generally reduced calorie intake aiming for weight loss to support recovery.
> Thanks Tim


I think your post has sunk beneath the waves here.
There are many random posts, that aren't really helping.


----------



## Inka (Feb 19, 2021)

Tim1 said:


> Thanks for the reply and advice. I do not feel that I have a clear view on the carbohydrates.  I have focused on what for me are small portions, no obvious sugar, low gi and generally reduced calorie intake aiming for weight loss to support recovery.
> Thanks Tim



That sounds a good start @Tim1 See how that goes. It’s better to bring blood sugar down gradually. There are a number of diabetes diets that include moderate amounts of carbohydrate.


----------



## Drummer (Feb 19, 2021)

Tim1 said:


> Thanks for the reply and advice. I do not feel that I have a clear view on the carbohydrates.  I have focused on what for me are small portions, no obvious sugar, low gi and generally reduced calorie intake aiming for weight loss to support recovery.
> Thanks Tim


If you send me a personal message I can let you have a list of the low carb options from the vege counters, if that is any use.


----------



## Cherrelle DUK (Feb 20, 2021)

Tim1 said:


> Thanks for the reply and advice. I do not feel that I have a clear view on the carbohydrates.  I have focused on what for me are small portions, no obvious sugar, low gi and generally reduced calorie intake aiming for weight loss to support recovery.
> Thanks Tim


Hi Tim1, 

Carbs can be a bit confusing but we've got some info on the site that you may find useful https://www.diabetes.org.uk/guide-to-diabetes/enjoy-food/carbohydrates-and-diabetes. There's no one size fits all and it's very much dependent on how the foods react with your BS levels so keep testing and tracking!


----------

